# family clubs



## goodolmom (Apr 22, 2011)

hi we have moved here recently and would love to join a club, but most are very expensive and we just want somewhere to go where the kids can play and swim and we all can eat. any reccomendations???


----------



## Sandgroper74 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi, what area would suit you? We joined the Dubai Polo & Equestrian Club in Arabian Ranches. The pool is lovely and there is a shaded kiddies pool. Gym membership is included. We paid the couples price as our kids are under 6. I have friends who have joined the Lakes Club at The Lakes. They mentioned there was a deal - buy 3 months and get the fourth free.

I'm not sure if it is worth having a membership over the summer months, unless you don't have a chilled pool in your villa or estate - I will find out this summer. But I can go to the gym.... one day!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Hayya Clubs are doing a summer special at the moment. They are at Meadows, Lakes, Old Town..look on their website. There is also the Jumeirah Islands Club. The Montgomerie at Emirates Hills. Really depends on where you live. Most of the big hotels let you pay to use their facilities.


----------



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

i would be interested in a club too, as our villa does not have a pool, and even if the beach is fine now, i can guess it s not going to last long.
i ve been told dubai ladies club in jumairah is good, but it s onbly for ladies, and i m looking for family club too.
we are in jumairah 1
thank you


----------



## goodolmom (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks all, we are in Jumeirah area and will check some of those places out.


----------

